# Mahal na Mahal kita magpakailan Paman ikaw lang



## poul

I'm just started to learn tagalog and i have this word I can't find in any dictonary
PAMAN

I got it as an sms from my sweetheart in this sentence

Mahal na Mahal kita magpakailan *Paman* ikaw lang

I think it says "I love you forever, ??? you too" still unsure about *lang* here

Please help me


----------



## Chriszinho85

poul said:
			
		

> I'm just started to learn tagalog and i have this word I can't find in any dictonary
> PAMAN
> 
> I got it as an sms from my sweetheart in this sentence
> 
> Mahal na Mahal kita magpakailan *Paman* ikaw lang
> 
> I think it says "I love you forever, ??? you too" still unsure about *lang* here
> 
> Please help me


 Hello Poul. I'm a Filipino-American, born in the US. I don't speak fluent Tagalog, but I'm pretty familiar with it and I'm still learning. I'm pretty sure that "paman" should be split into two words. So, it should be "mahal na mahal kita magpakailan pa man ikaw lang. "ikaw lang" means "only you." Sorry I can't explain more. You should wait for others to reply since I'm not a native speaker.

Chris


----------



## cyrille2188

poul said:
			
		

> I'm just started to learn tagalog and i have this word I can't find in any dictonary
> PAMAN
> 
> I got it as an sms from my sweetheart in this sentence
> 
> Mahal na Mahal kita magpakailan *Paman* ikaw lang
> 
> I think it says "I love you forever, ??? you too" still unsure about *lang* here
> 
> Please help me


 
The Pa is misused here and there is no such thing as magpakailan - it's magpakailanman. Thus, the correct way of saying this is:

Mahal na Mahal kita magpakailanman ikaw lang.
I love you very much, only you forever.


----------



## cloud00005

ask me if u have anymore questions about tagalog!!


----------



## poul

Thanks for all your help


----------



## jackau

Is therea site where on can constust sentences from English to tagalog?? Much appreciate if an one can help me


----------



## jackau

Hi there Im new to this site. can any one please tell me. If there is a site where one can learn some more wording in either tgalog or cebuon ( I think tht how one spell it lol)...Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## murano4929

Hi, i just received this sms from my filippino fren; can some1 help me to translate  the msg below.  Tks so much

d ako yun tmawag and txt. pinilit lang nya ako na hwalayan ka at papatayin daw nya ako. Wag ka na magreply. Tawagan kta nxt wk if malaman nya bububugn nya ako


----------

